# slimming world...



## twilightgeek

Hey :) i'm thinking of starting slimming world but i want to DIY i dont wanna go to groups or join online for stupid prices! haha any ideas on which books to buy or which plan to go with or just advice generally would be much appreciated!! thanks! :hugs:


----------



## MiissDior

Hi

I joined slimming world 4 weeks ago
this week is 4th Weight-in and Iv lost 8lb in 3weeks
the group is actually amazing idea.
the motivation for me to go there every week and have something off
is what keeps me going!
I want to stand on them scales every week and feel good
I got my half stone award last week at it too 
and was slimmer of the week twice in a row.

its great for recongising mini goals before your target is achieved
Like you get awarded for been
slimmer of the week

also 1/2 stone mark
Club 10 (where you shed 10% of your body weight)
your 1 stone mark and so on.. 

you would love it


----------



## twilightgeek

i probably would love it but to be honest its not the point, i'm currently a student and affording to go everyweek is going to be pretty much impossible :/ sighh


----------



## twilightgeek

arghh why did my sig not show up? hahaha


----------



## karla1

i am doing the same. i have done slimming world before so dont really want to spend the money each week on the classes but i am buying the new starter pack off ebay there are loads on there (the 2012 one is the yellow starter pack) so will start it as soon as it arrives (probably monday 14th) so if you want a buddy to do it with then i would love to buddy up


----------



## twilightgeek

that would be amazing to have a buddy i'm going to one meeting to get my books and the diet explained etc :) then i'm diy :)


----------



## karla1

let me know when you get your books and we can start together dont know about you but it helps having someone else doing it with me otherwise its too easy to quit.

i am doing the 30 day shred along with it but thats more to tone up my post baby jelly belly then to actually loose weight

i see it as the slimming world diet will loose the weight and the 30 day shred will tone me up (or kill me lol)


----------



## twilightgeek

i'll get my books tomorrow :) at the meeting 9:30am ;) and sort of start it tomorrow but officially start on monday :) and yeah it will help having someone to talk to ! btw your son is gorgeous! and an april baby just like me :)


----------



## karla1

Aww thanks he is a little cutie (I know I am bias lol) let me know how u get on at the meeting x


----------



## twilightgeek

got my book and went to group :) which i am going to go for a few weeks as i have a little extra cash spare from wages :) then diy :) started kind of today :) but tomorrow is my official start date :) its really easy to follow :) i'm on extra easy :) excited about losing weight!!!


----------



## karla1

i went to a meeting today as well and will do for the next few weeks as i am breast feeding there are extras that i didnt realize so think i will do 4 weeks at the group to get my head around it then i will be flying solo at home.

i am starting tomorrow so have eaten 3 chocolate brownies tonight


----------



## twilightgeek

heyy i did exactly the same yesterday! stocked up on sweets, crisps etc haha :) good day so far though today :)


----------



## karla1

hi hun just wondering how you are getting on? i have been doing pretty well making sure i only snack on free foods (fruit and veg) and have been out walking everyday so all in all feeling pretty pleased with myself x


----------



## twilightgeek

hey ive been doing well :) well at least i think i have still a bit confusing and everything :) and also keep forgetting to use my syns up because the fruit tastes better than the syns would anyway haha :) hopefully it'll show on thursday on those scales! fingers x'd!


----------



## karla1

well i have my first real weigh in at 7pm tonight will let u know how i get on must admitt even though i have been very good my scales at home dont show a loss so i will have to just wait and see later x


----------



## twilightgeek

:) my scales at home are the same! :) even though yesterday was a 4 1/2 lb loss for me :) but i have to admit i went out on the town last night :/ so its probably all gone back on i'ma have my work cut out for me this week! to loose that is!


----------



## karla1

well i am at a loss i gained half a pound WTF????

the leader thinks its because i usually dont eat dairy and with breast feeding their guidelines are 6 healthy extras which is like nearly a pint of milk plus cheese a day so with the approval of my midwife i am knocking off the extra healthy extras this week and just doing the diet as if i was not breast feeding

midwife and leader said i should see a decent loss this week if i do that

but congrats to you 4 1/2 pounds is great well done you x


----------



## twilightgeek

wowza a pint of milk plus cheese! thats alot! :) good luck for this week and at least it wasnt a huge gain :) only a small one so easier to get off :) xx


----------



## twilightgeek

:) yayy -1.5lb even though i wanted 2.5 :/ for my half stone sticker!


----------

